# Parking Lot Shenanigans



## Xmetal (Sep 21, 2006)




----------



## chris82 (Sep 21, 2006)

there great shots,i especially like the first few,what kind of car is that


----------



## Xmetal (Sep 21, 2006)

Suzuki Liana


----------



## PixelPerfect (Sep 24, 2006)

Nice pictures!!
but..

its time to unpimp the auto
VWAHT?
veeeeeeee dubbbbb

haha 
Just playin


----------



## mystic74 (Sep 28, 2006)

Those pictures are great. And the cars are hot. My favorite is the pic of the tailpipe.


----------



## Xmetal (Sep 28, 2006)

PixelPerfect said:
			
		

> Nice pictures!!
> but..
> 
> its time to unpimp the auto
> ...



oh SNAP!!


----------

